# Tivo Sticker: Will buy if listed on eBay! (but would prefer here)



## GeorgeHReme (Feb 25, 2007)

To Whom it May Interest,

Thanks in advance for your time. Forgive me if you consider this the wrong forum, but there no longer is a place for me to file Series 2 issues of this sort (unless I am blind).

My situation:

I bought a series 2 Tivo with a lifetime subscription (# 540080 ) as a gift for my father-in-law. I want to gussy it up and make it appear as least like a used item as possible. So, new remote, cleaned it out, etc. HOWEVER, it is *missing the little Tivo icon on the front*. I know I could turn out the back light, but it still doesn't look quite right.

Would anyone be willing to help me out here and let me buy one off of them ASAP so I can have it before the end of the week? It'd be grand, just grand if someone could help me!

Thanks for reading this,

George


----------

